# No drip edge



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

My house is sided with Hardie cement siding, including the fascia. I had a new roof put on with plywood and all. The roofer didn't use drip edge. He said it wasn't needed. He used ice/water shield on the eaves and rakes, starter strips, etc, and let the shingles overhang a good inch or so right into the gutters. Is this acceptable? For what it's worth, he used 30 yr gaf timberline shingles. I live in Southeastern Pa.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

In my area, anyway, lack of eave flashings is a invitation to water backup under the shingles from ice at the gutters and eaves.

Drip edge is "recommended" (not "required") by most shingle manufacturer's, but is not required by the IRC.

In your case the manufacturer's installation instructions say:

"NON-CORRODING METAL DRIP EDGES: Recommended along rake and eave edges on all decks, especially plywood decks." 

and the installation instructions illustrate dip edges for both standard and low-slope applications. 

So the roofer is technically correct when he says the drip edge is not "required", but it's also the case that the roof is not installed in accordance with the manufacturer's written recommendations - which IMO is a pretty low standard to shoot for.

--------

BTW, are gutter end separations from adjacent walls:










hold-backs from roofs:










and kick out flashings:










present as/where required by the James Hardi installation instructions?


----------



## Robert F (Aug 18, 2010)

Drip edge is not used on shingles in different areas of the country,as long as he left you overhang it will be fine.Ive seen with or without work fine over the years.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Before I started on my own I sub contracted from one of the largest roofing companies in STL, In St.Louis it is an option only accessory., unless it was a storm damaged claim and then you install the roof according to the insurers authorized materials.Then I moved to Springfield and started on my own.Here everyone has drip edge . The DE is figured in.The company that I subbed from required 1" on the rakeline, and 1-1/2" in the gutters.And it was required (overhangs) even with the drip edge , In my opinion if the gutters and all accessories, Gutters themselves,,downspouts, elbows are in great condition and are free of debris.,and the water from the downspout are is properly channeled away from the house then I don't feel that Drip edge would be an issue.


----------

